# Happy Birthday Brian, aka CruisingDad



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope this is not the only thread started wishing Brian a happy 40th.

You know the guy, Catalina expert, grill master and sometimes cruising family dude who is a moderator around here. You've seen his posts, so now it's time to toast, Brian, aka CruisingDad.

My best.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

:birthday Happy Birthday *OLD MAN* :birthday


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy birthday CD!!!! I raise my swill to thee!


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Happy birthday CD, congrats on another one.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CalebD said:


> I hope this is not the only thread started wishing Brian a happy 40th.
> 
> You know the guy, Catalina expert, grill master and sometimes cruising family dude who is a moderator around here. You've seen his posts, so now it's time to toast, Brian, aka CruisingDad.
> 
> My best.


Poor old fella is hoping it will pass unnoticed.

Still and all ... Happy Birthday oh Griller in our Midst ...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

tdw said:


> Poor old fella is hoping it will pass unnoticed.
> 
> Still and all ... Happy Birthday oh Griller in our Midst ...


Too late now. It's public.
SN Moderators have a hard road to follow. My hat is off to all of you in all fora I seem to visit.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy Happy, hope he is having a good one


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I was telling my fellow mods we have this crazy tradition that when you turn 40, you get 'gnomed'. Basically your so-called friends and family buy all these little gnomes and hide them in not so easy to find spots. I was up to 11 yesterday. Unfortunately I am not there yet! It was better than what we did to my uncle though. We had a hearse pull up and deliver a coffin!! Quite funny really (at least to us, looking back, I don't remember him laughing). Anyways, only getting gnomed was welcomed!

Take care all. Thanks again for the wishes.

Brian


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Happy birthday Brian. It's all down hill from here.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Thanks everyone! I was telling my fellow mods we have this crazy tradition that when you turn 40, you get 'gnomed'. Basically your so-called friends and family buy all these little gnomes and hide them in not so easy to find spots. I was up to 11 yesterday. Unfortunately I am not there yet! It was better than what we did to my uncle though. We had a hearse pull up and deliver a coffin!! Quite funny really (at least to us, looking back, I don't remember him laughing). Anyways, only getting gnomed was welcomed!
> 
> Take care all. Thanks again for the wishes.
> 
> Brian


I wanna see what happens when he farts .. 

gnome gnome on the range ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

ha,,,,Fourty is just a pit stop (Mooring Ball) along the way. Happy B Day.
How are the new knives working out? Still have all your digits ?

Dave


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy eleventh anniversary of you 29th b-day!! Remember what Groucho said, "A man's only as old as the woman he feels."


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks again everyone (except TDW who can bite me).

Dave,

Still got all the fingers... but I have not taken them out of the box. I put them on the bar and framed them. They are just for show, right??? 

Brian


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yikes, how did I miss this? Happy B-day, Brian!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brian! (your physician has some surprises for you now that you 40-years old)


----------

